# HDPE Question



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

I have been saving my milk jug lids, but I am wondering if any one has used soda bottle lids? I cant see the #2 on them so I am unsure if they will work???? My wife drinks Dr. Pepper so we have abundance of those type of lids.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

they are #2, all the plastic in water, soda bottles is #2.


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you for the quick response.


----------

